# NGD: Mayones Regius 8 Custom



## Guitarholic (Jun 23, 2011)

Time for a NGD thread. Just got my custom Mayones Regius 8-string. What a monster, it sounds huge. Very sharp attack without sounding too bright or anything like that. Went over to Misha's place after work and he took some BAVIN pictures of it. Bare Knuckle Aftermath Set, 3-way toggle, one volume ... um ... Misha, help me out here. You know the specs better than I do, hahaha. Check it out!!!







































ughhhhhhhhhhhhhkgghhuck yeah!


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 23, 2011)

That looks so sweet. How's the feedback on that with the Aftermaths? Those custom BKPs in Misha's are pretty Bavin too.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet. Congrats, dude! Looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## idunno (Jun 23, 2011)

Sexy axe! Whats the bridge? 
that misha guy always looks so happy in the pics I see of him.


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 23, 2011)

idunno said:


> Sexy axe! Whats the bridge?
> that misha guy always looks so happy in the pics I see of him.



ABM Fixed bridge, strings-thru-body


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 23, 2011)

Truly luverly.


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 23, 2011)

Holy fuck. 

Them mayonnaises are lookin' gooood.


----------



## WillDfx (Jun 23, 2011)

Absolutely spectacular man!! Congrats!


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 23, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> Truly luverly.



not too much longer buddy


----------



## orakle (Jun 23, 2011)

omg

do

want


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, that's cool how the back is so rounded and the front is flat.


----------



## intense134 (Jun 23, 2011)

Love the binding the color kicks ass too.


----------



## Funz (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice axe. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 24, 2011)

That maple top is stunning 

And what pickups are in the 6-string Misha is holding?


----------



## bulb (Jun 24, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> That maple top is stunning
> 
> And what pickups are in the 6-string Misha is holding?



They are prototype bareknuckles! Cant say much more other than they are some of the most aggressive pickups i have ever tried!


----------



## BrandonARC (Jun 24, 2011)

looks amazing man. Congrats to you.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice! Happy NGD! Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Seventary (Jun 24, 2011)

Very, very nice guitar!!! Congratulations !!


----------



## Thor1777 (Jun 24, 2011)

awesome looking guitar


----------



## KDR (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats! 

I need to learn how to save money now


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 24, 2011)

Pretty! I wasn't too impressed soundwise with the 8's in the Mayones stand at the Musikmesse, and I'm sure the EMG's weren't really helping matters there. They are gorgeous guitars, though, and if that one's really defined, there's something using that set of pickups did to solve the certain blurriness of the lower range.


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 24, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> not too much longer buddy



WAAAAAYY too excited, I like that we'll own sisters, yours blonde (swamp ash), mine brunette (mahogany).


----------



## Defsan (Jun 24, 2011)

Hnnnngoh my God the GAS!


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 24, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> WAAAAAYY too excited, I like that we'll own sisters, yours blonde (swamp ash), mine brunette (mahogany).



hahahahaha. So awesome Pete. Can't wait to see yours.


FEEL BETTER!


----------



## Rook (Jun 24, 2011)

That's the nicest 8 I've seen so far, looks great!





wannabguitarist said:


> That maple top is stunning
> 
> And what pickups are in the 6-string Misha is holding?



I think they're the 'prototype' he mentions in the bridge of his pink Daemoness 6 string in this video demo:

EDIT: Never mind, if you watch the vid he says that's the Aftermath, lol. Whatever it is, there's pics of it in Nolly's pink Daemoness too.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh what the hell, I'll just say it again... I FOOKIN LOVE THE REGIUS SHAPE.

congrats man.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 24, 2011)

LOVE the figured maple top, the gray color of the top and headstock, the natural finished back of the body, and the neck through design!


----------



## Andrew11 (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome guitar. Can't wait to find out some more info on those prototype BKPs.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 24, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> That's the nicest 8 I've seen so far, looks great!
> 
> 
> I think they're the 'prototype' he mentions in the bridge of his pink Daemoness 6 string in this video demo:


I think Nolly's was just an Aftermath, because this was before the Aftermath was released.

Congrats Jan, looks fucking wicked!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 24, 2011)

Stunning guitar! If I could afford one of these I'd buy it in a heartbeat. Happy NGD, man!


----------



## vansinn (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely. Uncomplicated elegant lines. Lovely


----------



## Splinterhead (Jun 24, 2011)

Whoa, nice lookin' guitar! I think I may actually like the back better than the front.


----------



## Lothar (Jun 24, 2011)

GRATS! 
Stunning guitar.


----------



## mhickman2 (Jun 24, 2011)

That's definitely a looker!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 24, 2011)

The fuck is bavin?


----------



## Rook (Jun 24, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> The fuck is bavin?



I dunno, Nolly and Misha and stuff keep saying it. I guessed it was about something they keep talking about called Bave Wevends?!?!? A dream somebody had? I _guessed_ that's what it is


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 24, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I dunno, Nolly and Misha and stuff keep saying it. I guessed it was about something they keep talking about called Bave Wevends?!?!? A dream somebody had? I _guessed_ that's what it is



Well, it's our good buddy Bave Wevends, course. Our idol, our mentor, our inspiration! -> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002534322800

Bave Chappelle!!! xD hahahaha


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 25, 2011)

pleeeeease post a vid ASAP. i dont even care if you suck, i just need to see this monster in action! 

seriously though...

EDIT: baller post count is baller


----------



## bulb (Jun 25, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> That's the nicest 8 I've seen so far, looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 8 has a set of Aftermaths, the 6 which is mine has the prototype set. Nolly had a prototype bridge in his in pink Daemoness (before i did actually) he has since swapped it out for a multitude of pickups.


----------



## Rook (Jun 26, 2011)

^Mmmm that's what I figured, cheers.

I think we need sound clips as proof that that 8 isn't a cardboard cutout or photoshop trickery. It should be rule on this forum...


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## RubenBernges (Jun 26, 2011)

Love it 

We need videos of these though.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 26, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I think we need sound clips as proof that that 8 isn't a cardboard cutout or photoshop trickery. It should be rule on this forum...


 
seconded


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah, yeah, yeah. Stop crying people. I'll make a video this week. It's somewhat busy in the office and I don't know when I'll have time for it this week. But I will do it!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jun 27, 2011)

Every time I see one of these damn Mayones guitars, I start to think of insane ways I can come up with more money to buy one. They are, as said before, quite elegant. The curves of the body and the wood choices are just fantastic!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 27, 2011)

How could I miss this! Fucking glorious guitar. As Fred says, I wasn't too impressed with Mayones at their Musikmesse booth, but this looks like victory! Congratz man


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Jun 27, 2011)

wow, what a nice guitar, if I would buy a 8 string I´ll definitely check out an 8 from Mayones. 

Congrats man, you really got a beautiful instrument !

Can´t wait for the video, and maybe a review ?  
How does it compare to... lets say the RG 2228 ?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 27, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah. Stop crying people. I'll make a video this week. It's somewhat busy in the office and I don't know when I'll have time for it this week. But I will do it!


 
...how did you know i was crying?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very cool! I'd love to check that out Jan!  I also want to hear what those pickups sound like in Misha's 6'er!


----------



## engage757 (Jun 27, 2011)

I want the six string version of this sooooo bad!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 27, 2011)

If I were to get an 8 - that's the one I would sell a kidney for. 

Congrats dude


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright, just came back home from Misha's. He recorded a quick track for you guys with the Regius 8. He'll upload it as soon as he's done with the editing.


----------



## bulb (Jun 27, 2011)

Here it is:
Mayones 8 String Test Clip by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!

i love that damn guitar! sounds fucking huge!


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 27, 2011)

Here you go -> Mayones 8 String Test Clip by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 27, 2011)

haha nice Meesh. We posted it at the exact same time xD


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 27, 2011)

Excellent, bloody excellent sir


----------



## noizfx (Jun 28, 2011)

HMMMMM pretty.


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 28, 2011)

That clip sounds fucking amazing 

Not meaning to hijack this thread, but I hate those "Incoming NGD" threads, and I just got some pictures from Maciej of the top for my own Custom Regius 8 with the binding and figured I would place them in here.


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 28, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> That clip sounds fucking amazing
> 
> Not meaning to hijack this thread, but I hate those "Incoming NGD" threads, and I just got some pictures from Maciej of the top for my own Custom Regius 8 with the binding and figured I would place them in here.



SICK Pete. Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 28, 2011)

i am usually not that big a fan of mayones guitars, based on looks (i'm sure they play and sound awesome), but that... my god... it looks fantastic!


----------



## Lothar (Jun 28, 2011)

bulb said:


> Here it is:
> Mayones 8 String Test Clip by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!
> 
> i love that damn guitar! sounds fucking huge!



Sir, can You tell how it was recorded? VST or amp ?

thanks in advance


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 28, 2011)

Lothar said:


> Sir, can You tell how it was recorded? VST or amp ?
> 
> thanks in advance



Axe Fx Ultra


----------



## orakle (Jun 28, 2011)

the low end is so defined

definately amazing


----------



## Lothar (Jun 28, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> Axe Fx Ultra



That's what I thought 
Thx.


----------



## RubenBernges (Jun 28, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> Axe Fx Ultra



Doesn't Misha have an Axe Fx II yet?


----------



## TimTomTum (Jun 28, 2011)

That guitar is great. But the soundclip is so awesome! I think that Misha once said that you tend to sound like Meshuggah everytime you pick up an 8 String (hopefuilly I am not wrong) but this clip definitely has this bulb vibe! Loving this mix of groove and great melodies!


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 28, 2011)

RubenBernges said:


> Doesn't Misha have an Axe Fx II yet?



Nope, not yet


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 28, 2011)

That guitar looks amazing and the riff posted of Misha playing it was awesome too. Probably the best 8 string tone I've heard. When's periphery going to start using 8's? It just sounded so right.

The only thing that bothers me about these guitars is that I always think of mayonnaise when saying the name haha.


----------



## philownyou (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing sound, amazing guitar, how much did you pay for that beast it's encrusted in my mind right now... Even tho i just received my Carvin not even 2 months ago


----------



## sexybacon (Jun 28, 2011)

I want that badass Toontrack shirt...


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 28, 2011)

sexybacon said:


> I want that badass Toontrack shirt...



I think those are sold out. If I remember correctly Misha and I got the last two shirts ... at least in M.


----------



## bulb (Jun 29, 2011)

Levi79 said:


> That guitar looks amazing and the riff posted of Misha playing it was awesome too. Probably the best 8 string tone I've heard. When's periphery going to start using 8's? It just sounded so right.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me about these guitars is that I always think of mayonnaise when saying the name haha.



been working the ideas from this clip into something, also have another 8 string song finished instrumentally, but you will have to wait for the next album to hear that haha
and then there is another song thats on a 7 but in 8 string range, and once again you will have to wait for the album to come out


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 29, 2011)

bulb said:


> been working the ideas from this clip into something, also have another 8 string song finished instrumentally, but you will have to wait for the next album to hear that haha
> and then there is another song thats on a 7 but in 8 string range, and once again you will have to wait for the album to come out


 
^ = best news I've heard all week that distinct bulb writing style is missing from the 8 string repertiore. Very interested to see what you come up with dude!


----------



## samu (Jun 29, 2011)

Fucking sweet stuff. My friend's bro runs the Mayo shop down over here so my friend gets to play these all day every day  Lucky bastard!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 29, 2011)

bulb said:


> been working the ideas from this clip into something, also have another 8 string song finished instrumentally, but you will have to wait for the next album to hear that haha
> and then there is another song thats on a 7 but in 8 string range, and once again you will have to wait for the album to come out



That guitar is incredible!!! I have the Regius 7 and I really need to get one of these too! That clip sounds good! Awesome stuff  Are you sure you guys are ready to start bringing 6 more guitars to every show?  I think thats one of the things holding me back right now from incorporating an 8 string into some of my bands new songs is having to bring 2 more guitars to every show. My bassist would not be happy  Its gonna happen though


----------



## mhickman2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Those riffs have insane amounts of mojo! Respect.


----------



## sexybacon (Jun 29, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> I think those are sold out. If I remember correctly Misha and I got the last two shirts ... at least in M.



Where do you even buy Toontrack shirts? Or do you have to "know a guy"?


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 29, 2011)

Gorgeous guitar dude. It musts sound really good especially with the aftermaths.


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 29, 2011)

Just wanted to say "Thanks" for all the positive feedback on this guitar. Misha will borrow it again soon and I'm sure there'll be more clips then.


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 29, 2011)

sexybacon said:


> Where do you even buy Toontrack shirts? Or do you have to "know a guy"?



Those are the perks of my job dude


----------



## bulb (Jun 29, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> ^ = best news I've heard all week that distinct bulb writing style is missing from the 8 string repertiore. Very interested to see what you come up with dude!



Haha thanks dude, yeah its just if i use an 8 i want to use it in a way where im getting something out of it that couldnt just be achieved with a further downtuned 6 or 7 you know? So i want to write riffs that actually make use of all the available strings!


----------



## Lothar (Jun 29, 2011)

bulb said:


> Haha thanks dude, yeah its just if i use an 8 i want to use it in a way where im getting something out of it that couldnt just be achieved with a further downtuned 6 or 7 you know? So i want to write riffs that actually make use of all the available strings!



Well that's why I dont understand people with 8strings and playing only on F# and B. Get an ERG six or a Max Cavalera guitar


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 30, 2011)

Lothar said:


> Well that's why I dont understand people with 8strings and playing only on F# and B. Get an ERG six or a Max Cavalera guitar



There is a "8 strings trend" nowadays. More and more bands are using it. I have one but don't often use this. Only if the song needs 8 strings.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 30, 2011)

amazing guitar and amazing clip!


----------



## Guitarholic (Jul 1, 2011)

For detailed specs: Regius 8 on Periphery's new album recording! - Mayones Guitars & Basses - handmade in Poland since 1982


----------



## Lothar (Jul 1, 2011)

whoah


----------



## Rook (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol "the bulb", is that like _the_ bulb?



I keed...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 1, 2011)

aside from that clip being absolutely nuts in the best of ways, i love nyan bulb!

NYANYANYANYANYAN


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 10, 2011)




----------

